# 3-4 months old bouncing baby boy for Re -hooming



## elmoine01 (Jun 29, 2014)

my husband and i are seriously looking for a lovely home to re-home our bouncing baby boy , we want the best for him and will need a lovely prepared home for the baby that will persuade us of the baby well being , for interested persons should email us ( [email protected] ) leaving a cell contact # to text u back regarding the baby


----------



## Dandilion (Jun 10, 2014)

Can you describe the breed and location of your bird?


----------



## elmoine01 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Any loving home wanting to adopt ?????*

my husband and i are seriously looking for a lovely home to re-home our bouncing baby boy , we want the best for him and will need a lovely prepared home for the baby that will persuade us of the baby well being , for interested persons should email us ( [email protected] ) leaving a cell contact # to text u back regarding the baby


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

what breed/ I live in Ocala and have over 100 birds between fancies, homers and rollers. plus cockatiel, love bird and parakeets.


----------



## elmoine01 (Jun 29, 2014)

*3-4 months old baby for adoption*

Hi can u pls email us directly for more information and most recent update pictures of , cockatoo parrots male and female , can u pls email us back at [email protected] my name is elmoine


----------

